# Looped Tubes Band Life Help



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, I have been shooting looped tubes for over a year now and have noticed that the bands always seem to wear out in the middle of the tube. If examined closely the place were the bands are pulled against the frame has nicks and wear marks after about 500 shoots. I know that this is were the tubes are pulled against the frame but is this normal? I am shooting with a Dankung Agile Toucan and I would estimate I only get about 500 or 600 shoots which is pretty good for flats but not for tubes, before I have to change the bandset because of the chances of the bands breaking. Does anyone have any suggestions or tips to reduce this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

In my limited experience it seems like you are getting great band life.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

If it's rubbing and wearing at the frame contact point, check for any micro scuffs or burrs on the frame.

You could be overstretching the tubes too. That would be my guess.

500-600 shots sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Do what brucered saId and spritz that part of the tube and the eyes of the frame with some Armour All.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

i saw somewhere on the web that the chinese make long lasting loops buy putting a short length (3" or 4")of larger tube in the middle of the loop.buy threading the say 5mm tube through the short piece of say 8mm tube.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

found it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for posting that! I learned quite a lot.


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi again i was just wandering if anyone has tried the Dankung Green 0.45mm Flat bands and if they have could they please tell me what they thought of it. Any answers would be much appreciated.


----------

